# New York Film Academy?



## safiajen0055 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone have an experience with this academy??
My friend wants to join this school and have some questions.


----------



## ftma student 2013 (Dec 6, 2012)

I may be biased, but I think learning more than just technical stuff is important.  After looking around New England and NY I applied for early admission to   FTMA at Sacred Heart University this fall.  It's a one year Master's degree program for way less than 40k and you learn about story and craft and are part of a community that will, HOPEFULLY, try to get you connections or a job.


----------

